# 2 New Chevy's Avail. to Plow Upstate NY>VT



## Billy M. (Nov 11, 2007)

We have an 05 3500 dually with 8 ft. Western and an 04 kodiak with a 9 ft. Western. Like everyone else, we would like to position these trucks somewhere they will work a lot. Please contact me if you have or know of work substantial enough for our equiptment. We do expect top dollar for top service. I am 35 and have plowed every year since I was 17 years old in my 1974 Dodge Snow Commander.


----------

